# LS Newbie



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all! Now that I've somewhat mastered making CP  soaps, I've been considering trying my hand at making a liquid castile soap, but I have no idea where to start. Any tips, advice or suggestions? TIA!


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 12, 2013)

There are a lot of great tutorials online with some good visuals.  The first one I used is this one:
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liquidsoap/ss/basicliquidsoap.htm

It is not the exact procedure I follow since with each batch you make you learn more and more and eventually figure out what works best for you.  For example, I usually cook my paste from 6 - 10 hours using phenolphthalein drops to test for excess lye (instead of just testing for clarity after 3 hours.)

For your first attempt, I would recommend a formula that is not 100% soft oils because those can take much longer to trace than one with mixed hard (coconut, babassu) and soft oils.  
To calculate the potassium hydroxide I use brambleberry's calculator for liquid soap at 0% superfat and it works for me every time, again - everyone has their own preference here too.

~ Faith


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks! I'm at the doctors office now but I'll be checking out that link as soon as I get home so I can take notes or print any information out .


----------



## Smee (Apr 12, 2013)

ChickensInTheRoad helped me a lot.  My first LS batch was her general cleaning soap
with olive oil & coconut.  I use it for handwashing dishes, scrubbing things, and added
a bit of glycerin for hand soap in the bathrooms.  The older it gets, the nicer it gets, imo.

http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/how-to-make-liquid-soap/


----------

